# Sport dog Gonia comp clear



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess sport dog has taken over the Roy Gonia whistle line???


I just recieved 2 RG competetion clear w/pea(sport dog logo on the side???) whistles the other day..............HORRID!


sounds like I have a "pealess" the pea is getting stuck all the time VERY annoying!

thumbs down!


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a couple and they sound bad! Pea sticks allot. Went back to my old ones.....


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

schb02 said:


> I bought a couple and they sound bad! Pea sticks allot. Went back to my old ones.....


If i didn't loose/misplace the lanyard I MADE 10 years ago...I'd still be using my old ones!


just got done doing swim by.......I hate these whistles


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

I thought it was just the one i bought......LOL Any good smaller frame whistles, that anyone could recommend? Thanks


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Just remove the wayward pea, and you'll have a fine "smaller frame whistle".

Some folks cut or pick them apart in the whistle, but the glued side panels pop out so easily that that's the route I take to remove the pea, and then super glue the panel back. None of my clear Gonia's, regular "competition" or "mega" still have their peas.

But if you're looking for a LOUD "smaller" whistle (that will still tone down and offer inflection), you might want to give Acme's T-2000 a whirl. That's the whistle on my hunting call lanyard, so the small-package volume is there when I need it - but I'm sure those beside me in the blind appreciate my making a megaphone of my hands before I do any serious wind-bucking with it.


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep...they Suck!!!!


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Send it back and notify the company you bought it from. They may not be aware of the problem. 

My line is always... I am sure you didn't intend to sell such a poor quality product to your loyal customers.


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

MikeB said:


> Send it back and notify the company you bought it from. They may not be aware of the problem.
> 
> My line is always... I am sure you didn't intend to sell such a poor quality product to your loyal customers.


I sent an e-mail to Sportdog telling them about the sticking peas and they stated that this is the first time this issue has been brought to there attention and that it is probably because of moisture. So in other words if you are having issues with the whistles send them an e-mail so they know more people other than me are having issues with the whistle.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

schb02 said:


> I sent an e-mail to Sportdog telling them about the sticking peas and they stated that this is the first time this issue has been brought to there attention and that it is probably because of moisture.


How is it that they have a solution for you so quickly and easily if you are the first person to complain? Sounds like they are fully aware of the problem, or are just trying to give you an answer to get you to go away.


----------



## schb02 (Feb 21, 2010)

Eric Fryer said:


> How is it that they have a solution for you so quickly and easily if you are the first person to complain? Sounds like they are fully aware of the problem, or are just trying to give you an answer to get you to go away.


I agree with them that moisture does lock the pea up but when it locks up all the time it is not a moisture problem. What ever they changed when they put there name on the whistle is causing the issue. Not sure what that is but I wish I knew.


----------

